# Langster S Works



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if the S Works Langster comes with bottle cage bosses?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm 95% sure it does not have bosses...

I've seen S works models from a couple of years ago that don't have them..I haven't seen the 2008 model but I suspect it doesn't either


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I *tried* to take a photo of the new Langster Tokyo at Interbike, it has a sweet paint job.

but I got shoulder-tapped. "Excuse me sir, no photography"

this was after I had to show my credentials to gain access into their walled booth - the only one at the show.

really, Specialized?  

Lame.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

That's funny they wouldnt let you take a picture of a bike thats already out. I'll take a pic of one for you when I get back to work monday. I still like my london better than any of the new ones


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> I *tried* to take a photo of the new Langster Tokyo at Interbike, it has a sweet paint job.
> 
> but I got shoulder-tapped. "Excuse me sir, no photography"
> 
> ...




I'm waiting for the Langster Fresno...


----------



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking at my 2008 S-Works Catalouge, i see no water bottle bosses on the Langster.
Its a beast of a bike though.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

langster 2008>2009, 2009=disgusting paint schemes. (my opinion) me= loss of respect for specialized designers


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

but I do appreciate them making the "san francisco" model the most gay looking bike of them all. I find that hilarious!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jmio said:


> but I do appreciate them making the "san francisco" model the most gay looking bike of them all. I find that hilarious!!!


The S-Works is a true track bike and not the same as the Langster street models. The original poster was asking about the S-Works

I think San Francisco looks cool....better looking than some of the other Langster models


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

i think it's the purple that gets me thinking.


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

but the s works is still sweet


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

jmio said:


> i think it's the purple that gets me thinking.




thinking about what?


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

about the crowd it's aimed for


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

The sf needs some risers and an aerospoke:thumbsup:


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey look, a langster tokyo:blush2:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

dansjustchillin said:


> Hey look, a langster tokyo:blush2:




are those faux wood rims a la velocty, or brown/gold/tan?


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

they are gold deep v clones by alex rims. velocity does make faux wood deep Vs though


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

s-works langster does not have cage bosses


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Date check.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Date check.


That explains why this is a thread about the S-works Langster and not the Langster Pro (S-works frame but with a different name --- new S-works Langster on the way?) The Langster Pro doesn't have bottle mounts either - it is a pure track bike.


----------



## kingkonajack (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow. That is the hottest one I've ever seen. Good friends got one, but this one takes the cake and icing.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I would love to test ride a S-works langster. Not really a practical bike for me. Got to have water on the bike. I have a 09 Langster polished natural frame. Simple, and beautiful.:thumbsup: I have put 10000 mi. on this bike including the Davis Double century. Just a great bike!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

shibaman said:


> I would love to test ride a S-works langster. Not really a practical bike for me. Got to have water on the bike. I have a 09 Langster polished natural frame. Simple, and beautiful.:thumbsup: I have put 10000 mi. on this bike including the Davis Double century. Just a great bike!


Any pics?


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i got to ride an s-works langster around the parking lot of a shop last weekend.

it was on sale for what i thought was a helluva low price but when i tried to discuss the fact that i didn't think specialed was even offering it this year & asked the "salesman" what year the bike was, he admitted he did not know anything about "singlespeed bikes". 

it was a real beauty, so light & such quick handling but i figured it was best to pass on it. i'm no racer & the fork wasn't drilled & of course no bottle bosses...i needs my front brake & water


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

markaitch said:


> i got to ride an s-works langster around the parking lot of a shop last weekend.
> 
> it was on sale for what i thought was a helluva low price but when i tried to discuss the fact that i didn't think specialed was even offering it this year & asked the "salesman" what year the bike was, he admitted he did not know anything about "singlespeed bikes".
> 
> it was a real beauty, so light & such quick handling but i figured it was best to pass on it. i'm no racer & the fork wasn't drilled & of course no bottle bosses...i needs my front brake & water


The high end Langster has been totally revamped for 2012. It is now geared towards being a pure track frame. They made it more aero and stiffer. It is more like an aluminium Shiv frame for the track. So yes, they are still making the Langster but it is not the same one and I don't know how many of the lower models they are keeping. Ive only seen one in the 2012 book so far.


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*2012*


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

totally_fixxated said:


>


Do like...Carbon or Aluminum?


----------



## totally_fixxated (Feb 6, 2007)

*non ferrous*



Dave Hickey said:


> Do like...Carbon or Aluminum?


Aluminum.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

just this past weekend a couple track racers that i was hanging around with (fyi...i am no racer) were talking about that bike & they seemed to think it is a really good deal for only $1600-1700.

but specialed doesn't call it s-works anymore, it is now the langster pro...


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Does it come in any color scheme not including red?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

jmio: *but I do appreciate them making the "san francisco" model the most gay looking bike of them all. I find that hilarious!!! *

I find it hilarious that you can distinguish a gay bike from a non-gay bike.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

That 2012 s-works is rad.


----------



## 06cvpi (May 10, 2011)

Nice looking bike. I wonder how much is it.


----------

